# Orville Wrong



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I hope I am mistaken but I read in this AM paper that one of our local OGF'ers Orville Wright unexpectedly died.He called himself Orville Wrong on OGF.It said he enjoyed fishing.I hope I am wrong but it doesn't sound like it.Prayers to his family.



Roscoe


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh man i cant believe that. Maybe the Eastwood crowd can chime in about its validity, i know he was tight with some of them. I hope this is wrong...


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

His last post was 6/2 in the SW forum...hope someone can confirm what's going on


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

RIP Mr. Wright/Wrong. I too enjoyed your posts.

Mr. A


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

So Sad. Will miss his reports. Condolences to the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

That really sucks. I always enjoyed his posts. Condolences to his family.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

That's too bad.
Didn't know him but I too enjoyed his posts.
Prayers and thoughts to his surviving family.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bellbrookbass, thanks for posting that link, there's a place on that website to leave a comment about him .
I think his family would appreciate to hear that his contributions to OGF were enjoyed by us all and he will be sincerely missed. Prayers for his family...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

This is very sad news. Thank you for letting us know. I really enjoyed reading Orville's Greene County reports. He seemed to really enjoy fishing like most of us and he always had some funny comments to share on some of the off-topic threads. If I recall correctly, didn't he even mail some stranger's fishing license back to him after finding it along the river?

Happy fishing on the other side, Orville


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Man that sucks big time, very sorry to hear. I had the pleasure of meeting Orville a couple times at eastwood earlier this year. Fished beside him and had some truly enlightening conversations with him. I may not of known him well but, I can say with sincerity that he was a damn fine fisherman with a seemingly unlimited amount of knowledge and experience! He loved... LOVED catching big fish as told by he himself, and was catching big ones while the majority of us(myself included) complained of less than preferred river conditions! 

Mr Wright, you were an inspiration to me and I am sure to a many here as well. Heres to you and that puddle in heaven which I'm sure you have soaked a line in by now! Rest in peace brother!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Man, really sorry to hear that. Never met him, but liked his posts and his sense of humour.


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, that is crazy. My wife and I were at carillon park today and as we walked into the Wright Bros exhibit she mentioned that she saw in the obits that Orville Wright had died. I commented to her about Orville Wrong and this board.

As a fellow greene county lmr fisherman I will miss his posts. May all your casts be snag free Orville.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Prayers to his family and friends. RIP Mr. Wrong/ Wright


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

A fine guy and he will be missed. I enjoyed his posts very much.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear this. I dont think he was here very long but he had some good posts, good advice and had a good sense of humor.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Prayers go out for Orville's family and friends


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

The tales of my demise are greatly exaggerated. I was in New York State on business for two weeks.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Reallllyyyy???? Good news Orville!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the good wishes.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Glad everything is fine and well. I gotta ask though, what was it like to log on a read this thread?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, now you know that when you really do go, at least 16 people will miss you.


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Well holy ****! Glad you around, and I apologize for my part in spreading the tale (previous link to obituary deleted). Looking forward to more reports, and RIP to the Orville who did actually pass.


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Glad everything is fine and well. I gotta ask though, what was it like to log on a read this thread?


It was strange. My real name is Paul, and my last name isn't Wright. But I'm glad no one slagged me, I guess.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Well Hells Bells! Glad to hear you're not dead.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL...I bet it was a weird for sure. 

Looks like you got some nice fish by the thread you started. Kudos on the title of it too.


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Orville Wrong said:


> It was strange. My real name is Paul, and my last name isn't Wright. But I'm glad no one slagged me, I guess.


:sly: oh man this is too funny. Especially when people have said they fished with you. Maybe it was the ghost of Orville past...


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Orville Wrong said:


> The tales of my demise are greatly exaggerated. I was in New York State on business for two weeks.


We've been had! Glad all is well, lol


----------



## OHhio (Jun 19, 2013)

Largemouth Bass - 29
Smallmouth Bass - 55
Rock Bass - 5
Bluegill - 3
Channel Catfish - 1
Sucker - 1

I'm bummed. Looking at OWs fish count I was hoping to pick up some of his scraps in his absence. Glad you are among the erect and mobile OW.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

This might be the greatest thread ever!!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats hilarious. All these well wishes for the dead.... except the dead is still alive!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Orville Wrong said:


> The tales of my demise are greatly exaggerated. I was in New York State on business for two weeks.


Thanks goodness Paul you aren't sleeping with the Fishes.
Well Paul,this is how it went down: Got up early to read the DDN paper and I ran across the name of Orville Wright in the obits.Age 60.Said he enjoyed Fishing.So,your handle is Orville Wrong and I thought mmm.Maybe that is the guy on OFG.
Did not intend to cause any problems for You.

I did say I had some doubts.

But with all respect, I had a Great laugh once I knew you were still with us.


Roscoe


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Dandrews said:


> This might be the greatest thread ever!!


Agreed!!! I'm still laughing ,I keep checking this thread just to see what everyone's says...funny as ever...


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

This thread is a classic.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Well crap, knew you said your name was Paul, guess i just thought it was a nickname. I am dumb though so, hey. Glad you are still kicking and fishing, really did mean what i said about your angling skills. Youve proven many times over of your a ability to find some lunkers.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Glad your still here around Orville, I was getting ready to post my RIP wishes
when I see you pop up. Anyway good luck with your fishing.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope this doesn't end up like one of those final destination movies. Plus I'd worry, I heard the Mods will do whatever it takes to make things right. I've heard stories about them breaking in Imalt's house in the middle of the night to finally finish him off...


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

It's always better to be living. Welcome back, er glad you're still here.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Dandrews said:


> This might be the greatest thread ever!!


I couldn't agree more.

Epic is the only way to describe this. I just seen another thread where Mr. Wrong posted and almost fell out of my chair laughing and had to explain it to the Mrs. 

Glad everything it good. The only thing that would of made this funnier is if Orville would have posted his own last wishes for himself. Classic!


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

This kinda reminds me of the MASH episode where Trapper and Hawkeye invent the fake surgeon Captain Tuttle. They end up saying that he died. The entire camp was distraught over the news. (over the guy that did not exist that did not really die) 

Any one remember that episode?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

fishhawk1 said:


> This kinda reminds me of the MASH episode where Trapper and Hawkeye invent the fake surgeon Captain Tuttle. They end up saying that he died. The entire camp was distraught over the news. (over the guy that did not exist that did not really die)
> 
> Any one remember that episode?
> 
> ...


Yes lol! I remember sitting with my dad watching MASH every night growing up lol. I still watch it now when I can catch it on, usually very late at night. That was a classic episode...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

fishhawk1 said:


> This kinda reminds me of the MASH episode where Trapper and Hawkeye invent the fake surgeon Captain Tuttle. They end up saying that he died. The entire camp was distraught over the news. (over the guy that did not exist that did not really die)
> 
> Any one remember that episode?
> 
> ...



Yes, my wife and I were shopping at a flea market in West Virginia years ago. We bought a flag that was a used to drape a casket for a soldier. We brought it home and bought a flag box for it. We had a brass plaque made for it and for years it was on our mantle. The plaque read:

Captain James Tuttle 
Korea 
MASH UNIT 4077

Lots of great conversations were born of that flag!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I wonder who got my flowers


----------



## Orville Wrong (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a bit bitter that Cat Mangler, the only dude on here I've met IRL, didn't jump in and say, "I met Orville Wrong, no way that dude was 60." I'm 47, btw. Fishing will weather you I guess.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Orville Wrong said:


> I'm a bit bitter that Cat Mangler, the only dude on here I've met IRL, didn't jump in and say, "I met Orville Wrong, no way that dude was 60." I'm 47, btw. Fishing will weather you I guess.


Lol, my bad. I've learned to never assume ages, I was being mistaken for 30+ in my late teens and my wife just says i act like im 60 so... Plus I was hoping that fishing was the secret to youthful appearance as evident in you.(is that enough sucking up for forgiveness?, lol)


As far as the MASH reference, hadn't thought of it till now but, rather fitting and super hilarious episode. I was literally addicted to "war themed shows" from a very young age, perhaps is why my favorite song is painted black for anyone who gets that reference.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Yes, my wife and I were shopping at a flea market in West Virginia years ago. We bought a flag that was a used to drape a casket for a soldier. We brought it home and bought a flag box for it. We had a brass plaque made for it and for years it was on our mantle. The plaque read:
> 
> Captain James Tuttle
> Korea
> ...



That is spectacularly AWESOME!!! :Banane35:


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Cat Mangler said:


> Lol, my bad. I've learned to never assume ages,


In all fairness to you Cat Mangler, he does look much older than 47 in his avatar pic.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the internet.





Hilarious.


----------



## Chemlab187 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cat Mangler said:


> ... I was literally addicted to "war themed shows" from a very young age, perhaps is why my favorite song is painted black for anyone who gets that reference.


I just finished watching all 58 episodes


----------

